
Why Highlight Wasn’t A Breakout Success At SXSW - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/18/why-highlight-wasnt-a-breakout-success-at-sxsw/
======
Nik_Adhia
From being at SXSW I can see why this didn't live up to its reputation. SXSW
has become extremely noisy and only now if you've got celebrity status and a
big launch and it actually provides some use to the majority of people at the
conference itself, will something be somewhat successful. When Twitter and
Foursquare launched, it was because more so those apps actually provided some
real value to a lot of those at the conference in Austin given it allows you
to comment on events and check in at specific locations. When they are so many
people around the conference you can bump into normally without the need for
an app and given how noisy SXSW is, I can see why it would not have done as
well as I'd rather save my battery using the SXSW and twitter app and meet
people by chance in that environment.

